# Form 1116



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi,

I'm getting there. I might be done with our taxes by April 15th yet (I know as an expat I can file later - but I'm pushing myself to get it done).

I'm using TurbTax. I have created 6 1099-INT to reflect my Mexican passive interest. TurboTax has a 1116 in this year's return. It relates to an account which has been closed for a couple years now, but apparently there is 'carryover'. Should I create 6 new 1116 forms, should I create one new 1116 form and leave the old one as is or should I just indicate the tax paid on each of the 1099-INTs and link them to the existing 116 (the one with the carryover)?

Thanks


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Edit : The same question for form 8938. Can I provide one 8938 per finnancial institution or do I need one per account ?

Thanks again


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What does TurboTax think? What forms is it generating?


----------

